# Windows Operating System; Version: 6.1.7600.16385; Event ID: 11; Event Source: Disk



## hawaii808 (May 22, 2010)

received three error codes in a row with the following error message:Windows Operating System; Version: 6.1.7600.16385; Event ID: 11; Event Source: Disk, what do i do i need help please.........
HP,WINDOWS 7 HOME PREMIUM


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It might help if you post the _entire_ log entry. Try a screen shot instead.


----------



## hawaii808 (May 22, 2010)

C:/Users/Tiara/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Recent/Documents.lnk


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What's that?


----------



## hawaii808 (May 22, 2010)

Error	5/22/2010 8:50:22 AM	Dhcp-Client	1001	Address Configuration State Event
Error	5/22/2010 8:48:20 AM	Disk	11	None
Error	5/22/2010 8:48:20 AM	Disk	11	None
Error	5/22/2010 8:48:20 AM	Disk	11	None
Error	5/22/2010 8:48:20 AM	Disk	11	None
Warning	5/22/2010 8:46:55 AM	RemoteAccess	20169	None
Warning	5/22/2010 8:45:51 AM	User Profile Service	1530	None
Warning	5/22/2010 8:45:50 AM	User Profile Service	1530	None
Error	5/22/2010 8:41:03 AM	Kernel-EventTracing	2	Session
Error	5/22/2010 8:14:06 AM	BROWSER	8032	None
Warning	5/22/2010 8:05:51 AM	BROWSER	8021	None
Error	5/22/2010 7:51:04 AM	Dhcp-Client	1001	Address Configuration State Event
Warning	5/22/2010 7:50:02 AM	RemoteAccess	20169	None
Warning	5/22/2010 12:35:01 AM	WLAN-AutoConfig	4001	None


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I have no idea what you're posting.


----------



## hawaii808 (May 22, 2010)

i dont know how to post a screen shot so i included the error log entries that was listed today from my computer


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your first post has nothing to do with the subsequent post. I can't figure out what you're trying to tell us.


----------



## hawaii808 (May 22, 2010)

what do i do with the error that follows:Windows Operating System; Version: 6.1.7600.16385; Event ID: 11; Event Source: Disk


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

First, turn off the action pane, buy clicking the icon circled in red in the first screen shot, that will give more room for text.
Higlight the entry, and make sure the General tab is selected.

Better yet, double click the entry to open up a separate window, which can be resized to show more info if needed.
How to Post a Screenshot


----------

